# ST 330P - spring connection?



## Macohead (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello- I am attempting to replace my belts on my snowblower - I accidentally removed the screws for the control arm of the auger pulley. I replace the pulley but there is a spring on the bottom of it, and I can't figure out what it attaches to ... any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

There should be two small holes in the chassis to pass the hook end of the spring through. Then attach spring to idler pulley arm. Look at bottom of chassis. Hopefully your machine is the same. You do have a newer model than mine.


----------



## Macohead (Mar 26, 2021)

Great - that's it! Thank you!


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

No problem. Glad to help. 

After disassembling and reassembling a few Husqvarna snow throwers I know where most of the springs go. It also helps that I took a bunch of pictures before and during disassembly.


----------

